# Teichpflanzen



## teichmal3 (19. Okt. 2022)

Moin,
ist jemand hier aus Speyer und Umgebung, der Tannenwedel und __ Tausendblatt los werden möchte???
Ich könnte jeweils 3 Pflanzen brauchen.
Liebe Grüße
Elke


----------

